# Mount Snow: 2/22/2014



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2014)

We held off on going early due to the icing and lift delays from the recent weather.  I almost soiled my under britches when we walked towards the ski racks and saw the lifelines. I took the pic standing between the clock tower and the cape house. Thats the singles line for the bluebird going up the hill. It was almost as lone on the other side.  They had most of the lifts running. At this point except the Grand Summit. 

We eventually booted up and took a painfully slow ride up Ego.  One of the downsides of the prevalence of high speed detachables ; people can't load and unload a fixed grip to saves their you know what. Conditions were ok given the rain and freezing the night before. Things were spring like from lower mid mountain down. Next run was up the grand Summit which has been a challenge this year with line management and loading. From there, we did Thanks Walt on Sunbrook was was pretty scratchy. We took Bear Trap out.  Bear trap the trail wasn't open, all glazed over.  From there, we decided this would be our last run. We went down Long John to get to the main base.  The trail was packed.  It was around lunch, so the Lodge was a zoo. I grabbed our bags and we debooted outside. 

So a tough day.  Really crowded and the weather Friday wasn't particularly good.  I sent the pic I took to a coworker who was at Stratton and she said it was busy, but not like it was at mt Snow.


.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app created by Dan Egan...who also invented the iPhone


----------



## Edd (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that line is breathtaking. Pretty sure I'd skip skiing and start drinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KevinF (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow...  If I ever saw a liftline like that, I'm sure I'd just pack up and leave.  I can't imagine how long waiting in that line took.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 22, 2014)

> wow, that line is breathtaking. Pretty sure i'd skip skiing and start drinking.



lol


----------



## Euler (Feb 22, 2014)

Holy liftlines batman!   I've been sick this weekend...glad to know I didn't miss an epic day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2014)

No.  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't blame me! I was flying out to Utah today! ;-)


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 23, 2014)

Is that line on the right for the Canyons lift?
I would have driven up the road to Magic.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, Canyon line on the right; Bluebird over flow to the left....and way upper left. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app created by Dan Egan...who also invented the iPhone


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2014)

crazy crowded!


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 23, 2014)

Thats the Mount Snow I remember!!!  It seemed like Mount Snow always had lines like that 5-10 years ago when my family took trips there.  Made me kinda hate the place for its overcrowding and how bad ASC ran the place.  Since I have been skiing on my own trips, I have yet to go back to Mount Snow.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> Wow, that line is breathtaking. Pretty sure I'd skip skiing and start drinking.
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


There was a photo from two years ago that looked like this too.


----------



## slatham (Feb 23, 2014)

That is crazy, and in stark contrast to Wed/Thur where our crew of loyal Pres week vacationers commented on how light the crowds were (and how deep the snow was!). Timing is everything.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> No.  Thanks.



+1. Ridiculous lines


----------



## Islander (Feb 24, 2014)

I was at Magic on Saturday afternoon talking to a guy that was at Stratton in the morning and he left and came over to Magic because it was such a "sh*t show" at Stratton.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 24, 2014)

I would turn around!! Lines longer than 10 minutes and im gone!


----------



## skifree (Feb 24, 2014)

I hit mt snow sunday afternoon for the 4 for $99 deal. awesome day. got to sleep in .lines where very small and conditions where fast.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> I would turn around!! Lines longer than 10 minutes and im gone!



Ha! My son's middle school ski club trip to Mt. Snow was on 2/22...we both decided on Hunter instead which was sunny bumps and not too bad crowds.

Saved 3 hours of driving time and $70. There's another school Mt. Snow trip on 3/8.


----------



## herlich (Feb 25, 2014)

We were at Mount Snow from Monday until Thursday for President's week and the lift lines were nothing like that!

Grand Summit and Canyon were almost ski on the entire time.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 26, 2014)

Was thinking of going soon...maybe...not..


----------

